# Bookshelf tanks? Are there any in Canada?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi All,

Has anyone seen a nano bookshelf tank for sale locally? I'm thinking of a six to twelve gallon tank that is long and low, rather than tall. I like nano tanks but I like to give the fish a bit of length to swim in. 

I've seen photos of a few planted bookshelf tanks in the States -- Mr. Aqua or something. But I have never seen such a tank here, although the 30 gallon long that I once had (from Charles) is a bigger version of what I'm looking for (I just don't have room for that now).

Best,
Maureen


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Aprils aquarium in Burnaby has 12 gallon Mr.aqua Bookshelf aquariums,plus a bunch of other rimless tanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Ra's al Ghul. I didn't even know that there was an April's in Burnaby. I wonder if this is the same April who used to be (or is still) on Dunbar? I used to find cool lamps for nano nano tanks at her place, so it doesn't surprised me to hear that she's sourced some bookshelf tanks, if it's the same April. Thanks!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Thanks for the info, Ra's al Ghul. I didn't even know that there was an April's in Burnaby. I wonder if this is the same April who used to be (or is still) on Dunbar? I used to find cool lamps for nano nano tanks at her place, so it doesn't surprised me to hear that she's sourced some bookshelf tanks, if it's the same April. Thanks!


Yup same April. Just relocated to Burnaby.

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Tony1928


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy, did you find your 12g Mr.Aqua long? I've always wanted one. Interested in your review.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Check above post Aprils Aquarium.com

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Two left only.. I don't believe the supplier will be selling them anymore in Canada. So when gone..they are gone.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

What sizes are left April?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Only two bookshelf. Rest are different . I think about 3ftx12 inches. I'm not a sponsor yet...so..I'm not meant to post. . Working on sponsorship though.


----------

